# 8 in 7 years.



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Well after 8 Audi TTs in 7 years its time for a change.

It all started with a humble red MK1 back in Sept 2004. Like most people i liked the retro design and lines of the orginal - but the dynamics left a lot to be desired. When the limited edition qS was introduced the wife was looking for a TT too so we got one in Avus/Black with the misguided hope that the dynamics would have been fixed. Sadly while improved on/over the standard car, the golfs MK4 origins were too much of a achilles heal. The recaro sports seats were also no fun if you used the car over any distance. That said, 3 months later and with sales of the qS struggling i was offered a good deal on a second one, so i decided to get one too - but in the best colour Red/Black. I did enjoyed my short time in the qS (short as it was since I'd already ordered a MKII) .












































If i was ever to return to a MKI again, it would be a qS. There might be news on this front in the new year...

I was one of the lucky ones who got a MKII at launch, the down side of that was no one knew much about them so the options list was a real guess in the dark for most of us. Also cars with certain options were delayed by anything from 4 weeks to a few months depends on options in question. The drive was light years ahead of the MKI but the manual box was a nightmare, so within a few weeks of collection I'd ordered a new one. It was virtually the same spec/colour (Silver V6), but with the auto gearbox, 19s and extended leather - i dont recall the other difference, but there were a few. The DSG car was much better and the notchy gearbox became a distant memory. The ride suffered with the change of alloys from 18s to 19s and MR in sport mode cost me 3 teeth and a vertebrae. The front-end heavy comments from the MKI still seemed to hangover the car, regardless of the truth. The only real problem was either car was a sticking spoiler - which was duly corrected with a recall. AFS Xenons are also worth the money for the back road blast i used to do.



































The V6 was replaced by a TTS, that car was great fun too, but the main issue was the engine. Very rattly at idle (diesel like) and without a remap it took too long to spool up. Once remapped and coupled with DSG it was even greater, but the engine was still the weak point in the package for me. The V6 with a turbo would have made a much better S car, but the emission and cost of fuel mean these types of engines will not been seen again and that's a real shame. The package in the S was great, lots of kit and i loved the two tone seats (red/black) with red stitching, it really brighten up the all black dull cabin of the first V6 and made a change from the black/grey i went with on the 2nd). The S was ordered with the std 18s and that made for a much better ride than offered from the RS4s on the V6. New options were also introduced with the S such LED cabin lights/White DIS and that also made a notable difference to the feel within the car.


















By this time the wife was looking for another car so we ended up ordering the RS in Daytona. Despite my advice she went with 19s and MR and i milked the "i told you so" when the complaints started after about 4 weeks. The RS sounded much better and the fairy like steering had be adjusted so it had a much weightier feel. The 5 cylinder engine sound great by comparison to the S, the two pipe at the back looked better than the 4 on the S which i could never figure out why it them to start with. Not being the competitive type i couldn't have an S while the other half had an RS, so i went for one in Sepang, i kept the 19s, but didn't bother with MR. I also went with the lighter cabin, the good thing is this really lifted the cabin, the bad thing was it needed a little more maintenance - but nothing that would stop me ordering it again if i was ordering one. Sadly no DSG option was available at this point, so it had to be a manual. The manual in the RS is much improved over the standard offerings and although i go DSG every single time, but it wasn't something i hated.


















Well that brings us right up-to date, the wife's RS was sold and replaced a while back with a Q5 due to a 2nd child, but mine has turned 2 now and covered just 10k in that time. A banging front suspension has been the only real issue and this took Audi over 6 months to fix/correct even though they could hear and make the car do the noise on demand. The noise of the RS on boost in a tunnel has to be experienced. I never wanted to remap the RS, not sure why, just didn't want to and didn't want the hassle i had with the S finding someone to insure it.


















If i was ordering an RS now, it would be a DSG version but without the fixed spoiler. 
Only down side of the RS is it doesn't feel special enough when compared to the S, so you are left somewhat flat thinking wheres the extra money gone.

I have to say I've enjoyed most of my TT ownership over the last 7 years. 
I'm not sure I'll be returning with a MK3 as Audi seem to be down marketing the TT with an ever expanding model range and have thus reduced it to a common volume model with a price to match.

So my summary (for what its worth) of 7 years of TT ownership would have to be, the TTS is the best package of the range for the MKII. The qS was easily the best model for the MKI range.










Too many debates have taken place over the years for MKII vs MKI (most of which I've been in the middle of) but i know which I've enjoyed the most. But, that said and as i alluded to above - i could be tempted to get a qS again as a garage car to take out once or twice a year.

I have a few TT bits left ive found while cleaning out the garage, such as:- 
ipod connector, Concert headunit, AMI unit complete with wiring harness, front splitter for the RS (i was going to spray it black but never got round to it), (cargo net-sold) and a boot protector, rubber mats. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice story Tosh.
Come back in something you haven't tried..V6 DSG roadster..for those sunny days.
Steve


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Hope you still keep your eye on the forum, your knowledge would be sadly missed if you didn't.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Sorry to see you go. 
I liked the entertainment, enjoyed the info and knowledge. 
Thanks chap.

Keith.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

So you didn't go with the Spyder then? Please tell me you're not getting a Gallardo!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Gallado, no didnt look at them, tbh id not even thought about them until it was mentioned in the other thread.
Doubt i could afford one.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> Gallado, no didnt look at them, tbh id not even thought about them until it was mentioned in the other thread.
> Doubt i could afford one.


I can't afford a new one, but used they are similar money to R8's. 2009 540bhp model with lots of toys in yellow and just 2750 miles on the clock is about £80k. The previous, original, owner was a premier league footballer apparently. None of them seem to have big miles on which could indicate they aren't that reliable or not that good to drive a long way in.

So what did you go for? M3?


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Great write up Tosh - unless I've missed it, you never mentioned how crap Bose is once!

As said, please have a peak on here every so often, just to see where your knowledge is required. Maybe you could leave your PM box live?

Whatever you get next, I hope it lives up to your standards. If it does it will be a truly great car. Keep in touch - let us know. :mrgreen:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

That has to be the longest for sale ad I've ever seen


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Great pics and write up Tosh [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

That was a great story Tosh.
Have you sold the RS yet?

What are you thinking about buying next?

Anyway no matter what you get next I hope you stay on the forum.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm going to stick around still.
Yes the RS and the A1 have been sold. I'm happy I guess with the trade-in value plus I didn't have to mess with the repair to the side skirt.

Collection of the new one is this afternoon.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> I'm going to stick around still.
> Yes the RS and the A1 have been sold. I'm happy I guess with the trade-in value plus I didn't have to mess with the repair to the side skirt.
> 
> Collection of the new one is this afternoon.


What is it Tosh?


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

not another Audi I hope

after 8 TT's that would be a shame when there are so many great cars to try.


----------



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I'm going to stick around still.
> Yes the RS and the A1 have been sold. I'm happy I guess with the trade-in value plus I didn't have to mess with the repair to the side skirt.
> 
> Collection of the new one is this afternoon.


Teaser. Go on, tell us.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Tease? never.
Here you go.









Full LED are amazing in the dark.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Fiat Panda? :lol:

That looks GR8 Tosh. Can we see more pics please?


----------



## weeman69 (Jul 11, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Tease? never.
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> ...


 V10 ? Spyder ?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Spyder.
Picture quality is pants, but thats the iphone for you!


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice one, hope you enjoy it. Congrats indeed! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## weeman69 (Jul 11, 2008)

moncler1 said:


> Nice one, hope you enjoy it. Congrats indeed! [smiley=cheers.gif]


*+1* A very merry Christmas present to you Tosh, Nice motor [smiley=elf.gif]


----------



## markludgate (Jul 2, 2011)

Great Post,

Good to see you stayed faithfull to the 4 rings

Mark


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice write up I've actually enjoyed reading that 

Glad you think the TTS is the best package - I kept thinking about getting a TTRS but always have doubts. I guess I will save for the GTR (or if I am lucky enough R8) in the near future 

I am liking those LED headlights. Would love more pics once you have a chance.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Dribble....

Can I have it when you're done?


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

WOW! That looks gorgeous. :mrgreen:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I cant help thinking if I'd found that many faults in cars from one brand I'd be looking at another brand altogether. However that R8 looks fabulous. If it has any faults and you want rid of it for peanuts, just let me know. I can put up with a lot of pain for the right car at a bargain price...


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Stunning car 8)

What is the spec then Tosh and (not that it can) but how does it compare to the TT ?

Bet you must be your local Audi Garage's number one customer


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

so whats next? remap or exhaust


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I must say the R8 was one of the disapointing drives of 2011 for me.
I also found the spyder to be a bit loose.

It's an old design and looks it inside (TTRS is better inside), every one is talking about the facelift R8 now.
Again no DSG in the R8 just that shitty R-tronic which is just rubbish.

very very bad time to buy a new R8 imo even with the massive discounts to be had.

should have bought one for 47k 2nd hand and waited for the facelift.

I don't want to even add up what that thing will lose you over 3 years.

Sorry to take the shine off, but you never liked the TTRS and think the TTS is the better buy. :? 
I would have to say the TTRS is a bargin buy and all the TTRS owner I know would not want to be in a TTS lol.
You totally missed out on TTRS owner ship , keeping it standard imo.
You wanted the looks it seems, another TTRS dig with it standard looks.

well you have the looks now thats for sure , it's great looking thing, but that's all it has going for it.
I woner what you will think the 1st time a TTRS just crusies by with out trying.
Not that you will be able to use it or leave it anywhere, it's a lot bigger than people think, so not a nice B road car either,
No luggage space, so cannot go away it in.

It's 100% look at me car to make the nabours curtins twitch lol.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

mrdemon said:


> EDITED to what's really meant....... Blah, blah, blah, blah Jealous...


Tosh rubs some up the wrong way but that's all uncalled for.

He's just bought the Motor i would buy if i had the right money.

R8 is a thinking mans car..... It doesn't scream look at me like some supercars..... Just gets on with it.....


----------



## weeman69 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hardrhino said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > EDITED to what's really meant....... Blah, blah, blah, blah Jealous...


+1 lol :lol:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

Tosh had his views on the TTRS and voices them, the same with black cars after market wheels and RS4 styes.

I do find it funny he has got a black car mind you, must have been cheap.

I have my views, he's a nice guy and he will not give a shit what I say about it 

As for being Jealous... lol er nope,

to even think that says to me you guys are the Jealous ones imo.

How can you say a R8 spyder does not shout "look at me" lol you are funny.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

mrdemon said:


> As for being Jealous... lol er nope,
> 
> to even think that says to me you guys are the Jealous ones imo.


Jealous.... Yep..... So i'll continue too work hard and strive to own one... Problem is by that time it'll be the R19......



mrdemon said:


> How can you say a R8 spyder does not shout "look at me" lol you are funny.


Others say that too..... It must be true..... 8)


----------



## weeman69 (Jul 11, 2008)

mrdemon said:


> As for being Jealous... lol er nope,
> to even think that says to me you guys are the Jealous ones imo.


Jealous = No  - Envious = Yes  
But hey, what do I know - it must be a shit car


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

We are all different, I hope you really love your new car, they look fabulous and i'm very pleased for you. ENJOY......

Pop on here and let us know how it all goes. One of my friends had an R8 and just loved it.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not going to debate the RS vs the R8. I've had an RS and id rather have something else tbh.
For those that want to read reviews you can find loads of them in the mags. Not a one has mentioned "floppy" - indeed most say its "AS" good as the coupe. But i digress...

Will i be bothered when a RS goes past? nope, i don't really do the traffic light GPs anyway.
Black, i debated this long and hard. ideally i would have gone white, but i was worried about the colour going out of fashion. When i was looking to get a 911 the advise i was given was go black or silver and resale will be safe. The two cars i could have had (without a factory order and then kiss any kinda discount goodbye) were Sepang and Black, i had Sepang on the RS so it was a logical choice.

Massive discounts - i wish, nothing like the % you can get on an RS.
Facelift? A new car is due in 2014, same kinda time-frame as the TT, so not really a big factor. Also told it will under pin the next 911 too.

For those that have asked for pictures here's a few from the drive - sorry, not very exotic i know, but i can't be bothered to go out in the cold.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

There is no denying that is a fantastic looking car and black really suits it and gives it a mean look that some of the lighter / brighter colours tend to dilute.

I totally agree with the advise you were given on white.
Back in 2008 if felt original / edgy going for white, but 3/4 years on it is getting far too common and in another 2 or 3 years there is a good chance it will be shyed upon for PX vehicles, especially high value cars like an R8 / Porsche etc.

Black is a great call and nothing can touch it when sparkly clean, but a ***** to keep clean, and it does not stay clean for long.

Hope you enjoy cleaning your new car but surely an R8 should be a pleasure to clean .... Enjoy :twisted:


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

What a beaut Tosh. 8) 
I have never driven one so I can't compare to a TT but it sure does look cool.
I don't envy you trying to keep that clean.  
Good luck with it.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Toshiba definitely shifted up to a higher gear there!

Well done!


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Just thought I'd add my thanks for all you've done to enhance the knowledge of us lesser mortals in the intricacies of TT ownership. Your contributions to the knowledge base were excellent - even a technical numpty like me could grasp and follow them. Like others have said, please drop in from time to time and add to the collective wisdom.

And enjoy the new car - I reckon most of us would jump at the chance to own one. Sadly, it's a dead relative or a big lottery win if I'm ever to have one :lol: .


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Tosh how much wider is it than the TT?


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

mrdemon said:


> I must say the R8 was one of the disapointing drives of 2011 for me.
> I also found the spyder to be a bit loose.
> 
> It's an old design and looks it inside (TTRS is better inside), every one is talking about the facelift R8 now.
> ...


Yeah TTRS is indeed a bargain buy from the way it is depreciating 

I have to say if I can afford to buy and maintain an R8 to proper standards I would definitely choose that over a TTRS  I think Toshiba's R8 is the latest model and not the old pre 2010 models so the interior is very much improved.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful car Tosh - well done and congrats mate! 8)


----------



## Neil M (Jun 20, 2007)

Stunning car.... I would love to have one, at somepoint.....one day Rodney, one day Rodney....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

R8 is 77mm wider than the TT.
It butt cringing put it in the garage is all im going to say.


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

great write up and im loving the new car. I was a huge fan of the R8 anyway, but even more so since my brother keeps calling me from the dealership where he works to offer me test drives.

In fact it was this time last year (ish) i drove a black V10 Spyder in icey conditions and it blew me away, the noise is something i will never forget, and about 2 weeks ago i had another blast in a white V10 spyder (albeit brief) its amazing the amount of attention you get, it seems the R8 still gets a really good reaction from people.

anyway, what a christmas present! enjoy.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh dear, it only 'just' fits your garage, I hear they're a bit 'wobbly' and just like a TT inside. nobody will like you or the car and you wont be able to keep it clean...I'll give you ten bob and a bag of marbles to take it off your hands? :wink:

Enjoy, it looks superb!


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Not going to debate the RS vs the R8. I've had an RS and id rather have something else tbh.
> For those that want to read reviews you can find loads of them in the mags. Not a one has mentioned "floppy" - indeed most say its "AS" good as the coupe. But i digress...
> 
> Will i be bothered when a RS goes past? nope, i don't really do the traffic light GPs anyway.
> ...


8 TT's in 7 years, you should have gone for white as by the time it goes out of fashion you would have probably sold the R8 by then anyway. :lol:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Apr 12, 2006)

Very nice upgrade! I had an opportunity to drive a V8 Spyder this summer and it gave me serious thoughts about canceling my TTRS order and looking for a second hand R8. That's still a bit of a stretch though so maybe in about 5 yrs :!


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Lovely looking car Tosh but come on, where's the bloody roof? You know my views about topless motors, seeing as you have a missus (obviously not a homosexual) I dont think you're employed as a hairdresser (obviously not a ladyboy) that only leaves the posing category left to which 8 TT's in 7 years confirms that :wink:

You got it in the best colour, enjoy 8)


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I am still going to take the piss just because it's black lol.

welcome to the dark side.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Take the piss - i expect nothing less :wink: 
I went for the spyder as i think it looks better than the coupe. 
Not really a top down type of guy, but i will admit i had it down on the school run Tuesday, but that was because my son was kicking off about it. and yes, it was ****ing cold.

just to push my luck.....
Still have some bits left if people are interested in purchasing them..

iphone BT phone adapter
winter rubber mats and winter boot linter - should make a nice set.
ipod/iphone idock for the glove box (works on all radios inc satnav units)
AMI unit inc wiring harness (works on MY10 RNSe only)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Looks Stunning and YES I AM JEALOUS, how much for the winter mats and YES I AM JEALOUS

VERY JEALOUS, Looks lovely did you get the LED pack for the engine bay?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

how much for the ipod connector??


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

robokn said:


> Looks Stunning and YES I AM JEALOUS, how much for the winter mats and YES I AM JEALOUS
> 
> VERY JEALOUS, Looks lovely did you get the LED pack for the engine bay?


Mmmm sore point!
On the spyder you dont get a glass cover for the engine so no LED light for the engine bay. You get LEDs everywhere else.
But - the LED pack (PAM) is £440 and the only over the engine light is footwell lights ( i have the auto pack 6KX and 4LS) - now footwell lights are fitted but dont work!. Puddle lights/door end all work... ive spoken to Audi and they say tuff basically. I've been playing in VAGCOM, but so for no luck getting them to come on as yet. i can get the menu on the DIS, but nothing else.

Mats £20 i guess and postage.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

sTTranger said:


> how much for the ipod connector??


for the ipod connector (no cable) £50. thats this one.
viewtopic.php?f=43&t=208440

for AMI £250 with the wiring harness £250
viewtopic.php?f=43&t=208433

All plus postage. which is generally cheap!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Would the wire from the cd changer just fit into the ipod dock or would I need to source a new wire??


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Direct swap, cable is 100% the same.
no coding changes or nothing needed since you have an MFD already.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice car Tosh. Would have gone coupé and white myself  Have driven a V8 (420hp) coupé and liked it pretty much. 
Let me know if you want some straight pipes on that spyder :mrgreen: to unleash hell on your neighborhood :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Some additional pics from earlier today.
Bugger it was cold.

Warning you may need tissues...


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Congratulations!...what a car! :mrgreen: Perfect chrimbo pressie


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

That's a nice enjoyable read, also a lot of cars in a short space of time. Congratulations on the new toy, looks stunning 8)


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

I would take it back. They've put the steering wheel on upside down.



Toshiba said:


> Some additional pics from earlier today.
> Bugger it was cold.
> 
> Warning you may need tissues...


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Do all R8s have black plastic pedals, or are the aluminium ones an option?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They are an option, £255


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Now that is an upgrade from the TT, Nice. 8)

Can afford that but a standard V8 couple of years old is very appealing.


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for your contributon, particularly in the knowledge Base.

And a lovely motor. Have fun with it!


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Congrats Toshiba - a VERY nice looking car 8)


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

Good work Tosh... Keep us posted. Appreciated your advice a few years back - thanks.

T.


----------



## markuk (May 21, 2011)

CraigW said:


> I would take it back. They've put the steering wheel on upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely car Tosh....... I will never be able to afford one but I can wish

Enjoy your Christmas present


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have to say, that is absolutely gorgeous and I am extremely envious!

Enjoy it!


----------



## davidkoulakis (Jul 21, 2008)

LOL

the R8 is miles better than the TTRS

i've got both, drive them back to back


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

davidkoulakis said:


> i've got both


Why? :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

mcmoody said:


> davidkoulakis said:
> 
> 
> > i've got both
> ...


Because he can? :roll:


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

mcmoody said:


> davidkoulakis said:
> 
> 
> > i've got both
> ...


Looking at the list of cars in his signature, I suspect he is employed by Audi (perhaps dealership manager?) Seeing his posts on other forums, he only seems to keep a car for a maximum of 6mths or so, the RS he has is going soon too.

Not sure I would agree with the R8 being miles better, miles better at what? Granted, its a nice looking car, but then look at all the other aspects of car ownership....Performance, running costs, residuals etc etc

David, would be nice if you got a video of your RS and your R8 side by side. I suspect the RS would have it, especially if you used launch :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The cars are totally different.
Depends on what you want and why as to "which" is the best.

RS faster? Mmmmm to 60 probably, but not by much
Driving and feel is a totally different story.

Whichever side i come down on i'll get flamed so im not saying anymore...


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Alright, I'll say it. (i always get flamed anyway). There is a MASSIVE difference between the V10 R8 and the V8 R8. Between the RS and the V8 up to 60mph there probably isn't much in it but if you need to go around a corner at the end of the acceleration the R8 will be some lengths ahead, but the V10 R8 will not only show a clean pair of heels to the RS through the bends, it will more than match it to 60mph and then it walk away from it easily. Over 100mph the extra power is very significant and the R8 V10 is significantly more powerful than even a remapped RS. In fact even the Higgs-Boson like LOBA big turbo equipped RS will be giving away power to a standard V10 R8.

Of course, a yellow 2009 E-Gear equipped LP560-4 Gallardo with the sports exhaust will be quicker again....

Although obviously we'll all be trailing behind the MY2012 Skyline


----------



## davidkoulakis (Jul 21, 2008)

> Looking at the list of cars in his signature, I suspect he is employed by Audi (perhaps dealership manager?)


close, but how dare you accuse me of being a stealer ! 



> Seeing his posts on other forums, he only seems to keep a car for a maximum of 6mths or so, the RS he has is going soon too.


are you a stalker? :wink: the R8 is personally owned in cash (as have 95% of the cars in my sig) but the RS is a company car which is being replaced by a B8 S4 at the end of Jan, but fear not, I have another TTRS being delivered in April 



> Not sure I would agree with the R8 being miles better, miles better at what? Granted, its a nice looking car, but then look at all the other aspects of car ownership....Performance, running costs, residuals etc etc


performance - mmmm, deserves a seperate post i think 8) 
running costs - nothing major here? long life servicing, plugs at 60k, no cambelt etc
residuals - rock solid and waaaaay better than any TT residuals



> David, would be nice if you got a video of your RS and your R8 side by side. I suspect the RS would have it, especially if you used launch :wink:


here they are










I've dragged them say 40 - 120 and they are dead neck and neck ... with a launch the TTRS would wipe the floor with it

but remember an S-Tronic gear box is cheating vs. a manual (how much time does that give) and its lighter


----------



## davidkoulakis (Jul 21, 2008)

anyone who thinks the TTRS is comparable on performance to an R8 is hugely misguided and probably either not driven both or have never tracked before

R8 is a mid engined car, has almost perfect weight balance (think its 46/54% IIRC) ... the V8 from the RS 4 is adapted to be dry sump which means it can sit lower to the floor, thus lower centre of gravity. Also the quattro sends only 30 - 10% of power to the front therefore give a RWD bias

these 3 things mean this is one hellaofva car !

add a thumping V8 that revs to 8,250rpm or a V10 that does the same ... either 420/430PS or 520/560PS and you've got a serious weapon.... not to mention mag ride and the ridonkulously brilliant brakes on this car ... just have a search to see its braking power and see the league of cars it sits in

Compare this to a front engined FWD bias with a sub standard Haldex system which just means the car understeers massively no matter how much power you put under the bonnnet.

Yes, a TTRS will keep up in a straight line with a V8 R8. A V10 R8 will make it eat dust in a straight line. Then a mapped RS will prob beat a V8 R8 in a straight line

but the point is, straight lines are both boring and prove nothing when it comes to a Sports Car.

The TTRS is a great little car, but its no SuperCar ... the R8 is

[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The handling and feel in the R8 is superb, you can feel everything through the wheel and the car just gives you so much feedback. I'm happy to drop 0.1 of a second 0-60 for the pluses you get.


----------

